# Yuck 2 attempt to knit!



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

What am I doing wrong used 8 needle 4 worsted yarn. casting on is so loose and at the top I guess I missed a stitch really I do not think I am made out for knitting. I am trying though.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It looks pretty good for a beginner. Maybe you could use a smaller needle to cast on with until you get the feel of it.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

What do I need to do to make my tension right. Casting off was sooooo hard I think I knitted too tight this time.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Knitting is a learned skill. Nobody does it right the first time. It just takes practise. If you have patience and keep at it, you will have learned a wonderful and useful hobby.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

It looks pretty tidy to me. I think you are being too hard on yourself!
I cast off too tightly too. All you have to do to fix that is cast off with one size larger needle...meaning, if you have been knitting with size 8, cast off with a size 9 needle. I do that all of the time and my cast off is usually just right.
Keep on knitting!


----------



## arealasset (Jul 26, 2011)

You are being too hard on yourself. For a new knitter, I think it looks pretty good. Don't quit. It just takes practice.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Your cast-off is a *little* tight so use a bigger size or 2 of needle until you are familiar with what it should llok like. You are probably doing your cast on stitches a little too far apart so you are getting big lengths inbetween which result in a loose stitch. Make sure they line up right next to each other. This is the one place you might want to be a little tight. The knitting itself looks spot on. Very nice tension. It is just getting the feeling of always *firming* up your yarn after each stitch but not *tightening* overly much. You really *do* have it. It is just *minor* little adjustments.


----------



## Dar19Knits (Jul 2, 2011)

You are doing great ... Relax and practice. I find that if I'm tense, so is my knitting. A glass of wine helps that!! Lol


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

I agree. Don't give up! When I first started knitting, everything I made came out huge. I had to go down two needle sizes to get the gauge right. Knitting is one of those things you get a feel for the more you do it. Also, no two people knit exactly alike, that's what's so cool about it.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Dar19Knits said:


> You are doing great ... Relax and practice. I find that if I'm tense, so is my knitting. A glass of wine helps that!! Lol


I'm with ya on this!


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

Be easy with yourself. Knitting takes much practice. Your Knitting looks sooo much better than mine did when I firts started. Please keep trying.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Pinkrose, welcome to the forum!

When I first started knitting I also cast on too loosely, until I switched to the knit cast-on, now its fine.

Casting off I have found is tighter, so I go up in size 2 or 3 sizes for the right hand needle, to get the stitch size I want.

You will be learning so many amazing tricks and tips, just keep on practicing, trying different stitch techniques after you feel confident with what you are doing now. 

PS
Definitely stay away from dark colored yarn, its very difficult to see the stitches when you are learning to knit!

Lois


----------



## MitzyG (Nov 7, 2011)

PinkRose, I don't know much more than you do. but that looks good to me! Casting on is hard, I think, LoL.
Don't give up!


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Pinkrose, you are doing a good job, as everyone has said. What helped my learn was to do an actual project, like a washcloth or a scarf. You don't need to do anything fancy but by doing more rows of your stitches, you will get better at your overall tension along with getting a good feel for the yarn and needles. Play with it, go up a size needle, down a size yarn, different texture yarn. I also liked to use cotton yarn because I could see the stitches better. 

I really don't like casting on but I learned to do long-tail cast on, which I like a lot since the stitch has a lot more stretch so easier to make the first row. I did not have much trouble with casting off but I think that is because I learned to crochet first. 

Keep trying. I'll bet that by Thanksgiving weekend, you will be able to turn out very nice even squares.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Make sure that when you put the stitches from on the right hand needle that you slide them down over the larger part of the needle before tightening if that makes sence" mine were always too tight untill I learned to do that.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

omg...your test patch looks amazing...if you could have only seen my messes....you will learn after a few practice test patches..it will almost becomes natural after a while.


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

be patient with yourself. Knitting is a learned skill and takes practice. Maybe you could just practice casting on until it seems more unified, or learn a second method of casting on that is easier for you. I'm much better with a long tail cast on than any othere method. Casting off is also something that takes a lot of practice. When I first started knitting my cast offs looked like I had suddenly decided to make my project 4 sizes smaller . Keep at it kid, you're really doing quite well. Give yourself some credit.


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

That looks pretty good for a beginner to me.I think you are a little tough on yourself...we all have problems at first...just keep going.I actually cast on too tightly sometimes still,just have to watch that when I'm casting on....don't give up,you're doing fine!


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the support when I get home from work tonight I am going to sit down and make a washcloth. Tanya

I will post pictures!


----------



## jaygee (Oct 25, 2011)

I find that if my cast on looks a bit loose I knit the next row into the back of the stitch and it evens it up. As others have said if cast Off is too tight use a bigger needle. Well done so far. much better than my first attempt 71 years ago!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

my first project was a scarf...hid the icky cast on with fringe...learn the super stretchy bind off...now.....and go to utube and watch videos....


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't give up! Keep trying, and asking questions. I don't know of anyone who did anything perfectly the first time or the millionth time, but you will certainly become better with practice.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I remember my aunt telling me to knit very loosely at first...relax...relax...relax..and knit loose for a bit...then get your tension.....


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Don't be so hard on yourself
Your knitting looks OK to me remember everyone has to learn to crawl gefore they can walk. Be patient and practise and practise. we all had to in the beginning.


----------



## bjgrey39 (Aug 28, 2011)

I knit on my cast on row and that makes it a much neater row. If you are doing the other kind of cast on where you just loop it on (not sure of the proper term) I find it too loose.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

absolutel a cast on knit...fighting that first row is a pain....I like the cable cast on for somethings...but never use it for ribbing.....a knitted cast on for ribbing is a must....


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

I think the method of cast on that you are doing produces loops. Try casting on by going in between the two stitches after you have two stitches on the needle that gives a flatter edge. Not sure what method they call that but I am someone will and there is bound to be a video of it.


----------



## kpfears (Aug 3, 2011)

This is a much better effort than mine! I think it's tops for a new knitter. If I still had the first project I made, I'd post it. It was a scarf that was so uneven and the stitches were so tight, my hands hurt and I was a young girl. It was only after practicing and realizing that the stitches weren't going to fall off the needle at every turn that I was able to loosen up. At that age, I was amazed I stuck with it but I did and now I can knit just about anything.


----------



## annjaneice (Nov 11, 2011)

Pinkrose I began knitting about 6 months ago and I felt much the same way you do. It took me forever to cast on 20 stitches. I was ready to give up the first week, but I kept practicing by making dishcloths and it was surprising at how soon my knitting began to get better. Since then I have made several items and I am in love with knitting! Don't give up, keep practicing and I know it will get easier for you. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Looks good! Try and try and try again. Practice makes perfect and you are on that path.


----------



## janiem (Sep 23, 2011)

There are a few methods of casting on so you don't get those loops.

I have tried several but always come back to when you have the second sts on the needle, put your needle between the first and second stitch then continue this way rather than in the actual stitch. Hope that makes sense. This always works and you get a tidy cast on edge.


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Knitting is a learned skill. Nobody does it right the first time. It just takes practise. If you have patience and keep at it, you will have learned a wonderful and useful hobby.


Exactly so. People think they are going to turn out perfect work the first time, and if they don't, they figure there's something wrong with them. A concert pianist doesn't play Mozart their first lesson, and we are setting ourselves up for failure if we think knitting is going to be easy. Keep practicing, make everyone you know scarves, make baby blankies for children/grandchildren/friends children. Each thing you make will look better and better. I can't tell you how many times I frogged my socks before I got the first pair right, and even now, after almost a dozen pairs, I STILL will get carried away with myself and have to rip it out and fix. So calm down, be patient with yourself, and, above all, HAVE FUN!


----------



## Juanita H (Nov 14, 2011)

Pinkrose, your photo shows a lot of promise. Your stitches look consistent, and that's impressive. 

Did you cast on with the backwards loop where you wrap around your thumb and hang it on the needle? If so, it will always be loose, and that's not such a bad thing. 

Bsaito is right about making an actual project. So you don't become frustrated, it should be quick. I've always thought a cotton washcloth to be the perfect first project. Just google "knit washcloth pattern," and you'll find the pattern for you.

When you're confused or simply want to try a new technique, I've found Youtube to be a tremendous help. I was making a dinosaur scarf once and couldn't for the life of me figure out the three-needle bind-off from the printed instructions. The video I used showed a darling little girl who might have been six years old. She was slow and methodical in her demo, which was exactly what I needed.

I wish you the best. Before you know it, you'll be knitting more complicated items without even thinking about it. Good luck!
Juanita


----------



## janiem (Sep 23, 2011)

Thought I had replied to you but it hasn't appeared.

Don't give up you will get there. My cast on used to look like yours until I discovered casting on between the stitches. When you have two sts on the needle put your needle in between the first and second stitch to make the next st and continue this way until you have the required amount. I have used this method for years and it never fails. There are other methods but I find this one easy and hopefully you will too. As to the rest of your piece, it looks fine.


----------



## dwr (Jun 16, 2011)

I think it looks great for a beginner! Casting on isn't always the problem- it may be your first row that you knit after that that is causing the issue. That is the most difficult, as far as I am concerned. I work at not letting the yarn get loose between stitches on that first row. Your binding off looks a little tight. Just relax and tell yourself that you need to keep that looser. Your stitches in the fabric itself look wonderful. Keep at it.


----------



## maxtw (Nov 1, 2011)

Won't most of this tension problem resolve itself once the scarf is finished, washed and blocked?


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

It takes practice! It basically looks good. I started with little square things like dishcloths but it wasn't long before I could make a sweater that looked like a sweater. Keep trying!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Juanita H said:


> Pinkrose, your photo shows a lot of promise. Your stitches look consistent, and that's impressive.
> 
> Did you cast on with the backwards loop where you wrap around your thumb and hang it on the needle? If so, it will always be loose, and that's not such a bad thing.
> 
> ...


lol. The internet, google, and you tube have become invaluable to me in learning new techniqes.


----------



## Mrs Ed (Nov 13, 2011)

It looks good. I think you just need a little practice. it will come with time....i would say just keep working at it . Your tension will g get better. Don't give up!


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

You are doing great. I have to tell you a story about a friend that a group of us have been teaching to knit. She did fine while we were sitting together. Then she took her project home. Using size 8 or 9s on worsted weight. Making a scarf. Well somehow she managed to increase from 30 stitches across to almost 80. I couldn't figure out what she had done. We got it back down to 30 stitches and she is continuing on. It looks more like a halter top in the making with nicely formed "boobs". LOL She doesn't want to frog it, since it is so comical. 

Don't worry about perfection from the get go. You'll get there. "Rome wasn't built in a day."


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Right, don't be so hard on yourself. Tension you learn. You should have seen my first piece. It was terrible. At least yours is square!


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

It looks to me as if you have made a very good start! Most first time knitters would have some holes in that fabric! 

You're going to be good! Keep going!

Virginia


----------



## djean0377 (Nov 9, 2011)

Keep practicing it will work for you. The tension with your fingers help with the tightness of your stitch.

Donna 
Central Florida


----------



## keeperoftheflame (Aug 2, 2011)

Hang in there kiddo! When I retaught myself, after a 45 yr absence, I couldn't figure it out. I thought, "if it is this hard no one would do this." Trial and error, books and video's. Finally, calling it quits for the night, and as soon as my head hit the pillow, I figured it out. I almost got up and started doing it again, but thought better of it. Just consider yourself and innovator of a new technique in the process of perfection.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Drive over to a retirement home and I am sure you will find someone there who would be thrilled to teach you how to knit.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Keep it up - It looks fine. think of the needle you're knitting onto as a raw egg - jut enough to be cozy not enough to break it . Practice practice practice will make you more comfortable with it too .


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

You shouldn't complain. Like everyone else said for this being your 1st block your stitches look nice and even. I'm not sure what type of cast on you are using, however I have found through the years that using the cable cast on instead of a single needle cast on gives me a more stable, even cast on. Here is a good video which shows the difference between a knitted cast on and cable cast on and how to do it.






Here is a video showing how to use a larger needle to keep your bind off loose and how to complete the bind off.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone shared my little vice. Lol!


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone shared my little vice. Lol! I'm talking about the glass of wine.


----------



## kjoerwin (Jun 3, 2011)

it looks good to me too....I would experiment with different cast ons...I use the long tail method...keep up the good work..and keep us posted!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

pinkrose1969 said:


> What am I doing wrong used 8 needle 4 worsted yarn. casting on is so loose and at the top I guess I missed a stitch really I do not think I am made out for knitting. I am trying though.


Welcome to the wonderful world of knitting and to our Knitting Paradise family!

Honey, your first piece looks a whole lot better than mine did; and a gazillion times better than my DD's. Work on it and experiment a little and practice. Make a scarf. U will make a kazillion scarves throughout your knitting life anyhow, so if U start now U will be ahead of the game. When I first tried to learn to knit, I found trying to actually knit "something" had better results than knitting a swatch. Something psychological, I guess.

Practice is the only way to learn to knit well. Under NO circumstances should a person who can make a swatch first time out that looks as good as yours stop knitting. So for your fitst "something":

Cute Hat: One skein of knitting worsted is enough
Use about size 7 or 8 needles
CO (Cast on) 100 sts (stitches)
First Row: K2 (knit two stitches which means hold the yarn in BACK of the work), P2 (purl two stitches which means hold the yarn in FRONT of the work) across (knit and purl two stitches at a time alternately until you have worked all the sts)
Next and all other rows: K the k sts and p the p sts.
The k sts look like an upside-down U and the p sts look like a dash.

Make the hat about 10-12 inches long and bind off and sew the side edges together. Weave the ends of yarn into the seam with a darning needle to hide them and cut off the excess.
Put it on and turn up a little cuff (U decide how deep).
Mark the top of your head plus about half an inch. Run a double strand of yarn through all around at that point. 
Pull it tight and fasten. You can make pom-poms (or take a shortcut and BUY them)and fasten them where the hat is drawn together if you like.
Easy. See? U made a hat U can wear yourself or give somebody U love for a gift! 
Knitting rocks!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

pinkrose1969 said:


> What do I need to do to make my tension right. Casting off was sooooo hard I think I knitted too tight this time.


Really it looks good. Give it time you will loose your grip on the yarn. Just relax and let the yarn slid in your hands. As for co that again will take time to get good at. The best thing is if your frustrated put down the needle and yarn and leave it alone for a while then try again. I am one that when I get frustrated I'll put it down but I won't let it win. I will do it sooner or later. You can do it you just showed us you can.


----------



## Mountain Mama (May 1, 2011)

Carlaallaire said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting is a learned skill. Nobody does it right the first time. It just takes practise. If you have patience and keep at it, you will have learned a wonderful and useful hobby.
> ...


That is precisely why I refused to take piano lessons. I wanted to start with Rachmaninoff and Liszt, and they wanted me to start with SCALES!!


----------



## ggskatemom (Mar 15, 2011)

I think your knitting looks good, I'm a loose knitter and sometimes my knitting gauge is all over the place, I just use different size needles to get the correct gauge, but you can try crafty.com for beginner knitting classes,called knit lab, which teaches you knitting tips and tricks, 30$ and you have the class forever. I love these classes, I learned more from them than I have learned a shop classes. Try them out.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

cbjlinda said:


> Make sure that when you put the stitches from on the right hand needle that you slide them down over the larger part of the needle before tightening if that makes sence" mine were always too tight untill I learned to do that.


In other words..she's advising you not to knit on the tips of the needles but on the body of the needle. 
thats a very good first practice swatch. what to do to imp[rove...opractice. give your brain and your muslces time to learn this new skill. Excellent start! Stick with it. Joan 8060


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

That looks really good for a beginner. It just takes practice. You could cast on a little tighter and switch to larger needles for cast off but those are just minor adjustments. Knitting does have a tendency of evening out when you block things though and often minor tension deviations do block out and not show. You look like a knitter to me.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

pinkrose1969, did yo make the scarf in your picture?
Have you used youtube videos? I started knitting last year and that helped me a ton. Its nice to be able to pause something, or or watch a 3 second section 22 times to make sure you are seeing it right, and you don't risk annoying or wearing out a real person! LOL. Keep trying, even those knitting for decades on here have slip ups and frustrations... Your tension looks good, which is a big part of knitting well, so you are on your way. It'll just take time...


----------



## cricket074 (Sep 24, 2011)

If you could have seen my first attempts you would be downright proud of your work!


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

As Winston Churchill said, "Never, never, never give up." I've frogged so much that one of my brothers makes fun of me. But when I make a mistake, I go at it again. I've made some beautiful things, I've made some things I had to redo. With every stitch I've learned something new. Knitting will bring you so much joy, believe that. Hats of (knitted hats of course) to you for being in the game.


----------



## phloxie2000 (Oct 31, 2011)

I think it looks fine , don't give up ! You should of seen some of my first attempts! I am so glad I kept at it!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

knittingbee said:


> Be easy with yourself. Knitting takes much practice. Your Knitting looks sooo much better than mine did when I firts started. Please keep trying.


I agree. Practise, practise, practise. And patience, patience, patience. :lol:


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Try to get some lessons at a yarn shop or craft store, they can help you get started. Looks to me like you used the cast on method where you just twist the yarn on the needle, try using the double yarn cast on. And get a good learn how book, the pictures are large and plain to see.

Ask where you got the yarn if they know someone who can mentor you. Keep it up, we all weren't experts after the first try. One nice thing about knitting is, if it don't look right,you take it back and start over and no one will know the difference and you learned something.

Carol J.


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Keep trying. It looks like you are getting the hang of it. I agree with Knitting Bee...be easy on yourself. It will happen.


----------



## Priscilla Owen (Oct 14, 2011)

I think I can, I think I can, I think I can......keep on, it will get easier as you practice and learn. You CAN do this..


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh please don't be so hard on yourself. If you only knew how often I cryed, thru my project and wanted to give up, but I wanted to learn how to knit so bad, that I just kept at it. I literally cast on, knit for a while, ripped it out and started all over. Practice, practice. Each rip out and re-casting gave me more practice with each technique and it worked. I started last December and can't put it down now. And I have Parkinson's Dis. on my whole right side. I will not let this little thing hold me back. So please don't give up. I know you can do it. If I could learn it, anyone can!! And I have picked up each new stitch on my own with practice - trying and ripping, trying and ripping until I get it.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

A co-worker once told me that knitting was EASIER than crocheting! HA! But... after trying to knit for many years its just this year that I have become serious about it... and its getting easier... just stick to it... suddenly it'll click! No pun intended!


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

It looks just fine. Please don't give up. It takes a while to find your stride, to figure out tension and all that. The best and most experienced knitters make mistakes.

Some day soon, if you persevere it will suddenly click. You'll be glad you did.

Charlene


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sometimes mine starts out loose too I like the needle change size idea! I agree with the others your tension is real nice. Knit just because you love to knit and before you know it you'll be pleased with your knitting.


pinkrose1969 said:


> What am I doing wrong used 8 needle 4 worsted yarn. casting on is so loose and at the top I guess I missed a stitch really I do not think I am made out for knitting. I am trying though.


----------



## grandmaonthemountain (Nov 5, 2011)

I cheat and use a crochet hook to crochet my work off the needles gives me a nice finished edge. Remember the gage of your needle is the shaft not the point. 
Your knitting looks pretty good for a beginner. Don't get discouraged, pretty soon the needles will feel like second nature in your hands. Grandma on the Mountain


----------



## LissaAnne (Oct 30, 2011)

Pinkrose,

Don't give up! It looks really good for someone who is just learning to knit! 
Do you have a yarn store nearby, or a craft store? Check to see if they have beginning knitting classes. It does help. 
You CAN learn it on your own though. That's how I learned...I looked at knitting books. And as one of the ladies said here...maybe pick a project to knit...its much more fun to learn as you go.
Casting on (and off) can feel awkward. But the more you practice, the easier it becomes.
Keep knitting!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Good Morning Pinkrose,
Have you tried chocolate or wine!!!!????
You are doing great. Looks good for a beginner. It just takes practice and you are doing that
Hang in there. It takes time to get it right. After 50 yrs I'm still a work in progress.
Linda


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

Try casting on with a cable cast on it is a bit tidier and tighter than the one you are using. here is a link for it in Youtube


----------



## brooke111773 (Oct 13, 2011)

I feel your pain...it took me an entire week to teach my self to knit and purl the right way. First I was casting on too tight and couldn't even get the needles in to make a stitch. Then I was putting the yarn in the wrong place and couldn't figure out why/how I kept getting all of these additional stitches when I started out with 12 and ended with a zillion! I am still learning...but I am now super comfortable with knitting and purling. I am ready to do cables, which I have been dying to learn because I wanna make the Bella's Mittens!!!! Don't give up...I wanted to and I am SO glad that I didn't!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Girl you will get it. I learned a year ago and I'm 63! I always swore I would never knit cause it was an old lady thing to do. Never say never. Did I ever learn what I had been missing. I can't stop.


----------



## Stacey Slanga (Jul 19, 2011)

You are far too hard on yourself. I had the same problem when I first began knitting. What I do is use a cast on needle one size smaller than the needle I use for the garment. When I cast off, I revert to the smaller size need that I used to cast on. 
Remember knitting is something you do with love and patience, don't be hard on yourself, your stitches are beautiful and so neat and uniform. You do great work. At any time, we all need to make some minor adjustments. Afterall, this is hand knitting. If someone wants perfection, let them buy a store bought one. Keep up the good work! Stacey


----------



## msgtret (Aug 17, 2011)

Please don't give up! My Mom tried to get me interested in knitting as a teen and it was 25 years later that I actually had the desire to pick up the needles and knit and was successful making a mens pullover long sleeve sweater and a ladies cardigan. Now I "play" with my knitting and just enjoy the process. I have moments of catastrophe but I do enjoy it so much. Hang in there!!


----------



## helenc67 (Feb 7, 2011)

Try casting off with a larger size needle. It helps keep your knitting from curling. Don't give up. Like anything good in life it takes practice. I taught myself to knit about six years ago. I didn't give up and it was worth it. 
Helen


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Hang in there. We learn by practice. I literally wore out a skein of Red Heart Worsted trying to learn, it was frogged and redone so many times. Maybe a different type of cast on, u-tube has so many, a different one may work better. I like the "Cable Cast-on for most things, easy to adjust temsion and line them up as Dreamweaver said. Your work looks great just keep practicing....Della


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

Tension takes practice I like to use the knit on for cast on and sometimes on really small needles I use a chrochet hook to help me get the cast off When I first started I couln't get any kind of tension don't give up yours looks pretty good for a beginner


----------



## ktdeluxe (Jan 25, 2011)

I taught myself to knit at 14 and started with my college age brother's scarf. What a mess the first half of it was but by the time I finished, I was doing great (60 inches does that to you). Bless his heart, he warmly accepted my gift and then never wore it. Looking back, I don't blame him. Oh, and I agree with the suggestions about going up one needle side on the cast-off. I did that for years before feeling comfortable to be able to reliably cast off on the needle size I had been using. Keep up the attempts, it does get much easierQ


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

When I taught my DIL to knit, she knit so tight, the needles became C shaped, must have been plastic ones. You can't buy them now, they are collector's items.

She knits just fine now.

Carol J.


----------



## mallardhen (Sep 24, 2011)

A glass of wine can help just about anything. LOL


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I think your beginning attempt at knitting looks excellent! Really!

When I teach knitting, I suggest that people cast on and bind off with a needle that's one size bigger than the size they're going to use to knit the body of the scarf/item. That keeps the beginning and the end of the scarf from being too tight.

But other than that, you're doing a great job. Keep up the good work!

Hazel


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

It looks fine! You got great advice from everyone here. Just keep practicing. I've been knitting for a horse's age (well about 30 years and crocheting for 50)but I do remember how tough it was for me to keep my yarn tensioned correctly. I must have done miles of chain stitch when I learned how to crochet. Welcome and don't be too tough on yourself!


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

Good advice, Jynx. Thanks. My cast off is always just a tad bit tighter than my cast on. Nothing major, but I notice it.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

mallardhen said:


> A glass of wine can help just about anything. LOL


Haha! I agree with you on this one!


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

Your work looks very nice for a beginner. Keep practicing and before you know it, you will be knitting sweaters and wondering what you were ever concerned about!


----------



## wackycat4 (Jan 28, 2011)

bsaito said:


> Pinkrose, you are doing a good job, as everyone has said. What helped my learn was to do an actual project, like a washcloth or a scarf. You don't need to do anything fancy but by doing more rows of your stitches, you will get better at your overall tension along with getting a good feel for the yarn and needles. Play with it, go up a size needle, down a size yarn, different texture yarn. I also liked to use cotton yarn because I could see the stitches better.
> 
> I really don't like casting on but I learned to do long-tail cast on, which I like a lot since the stitch has a lot more stretch so easier to make the first row. I did not have much trouble with casting off but I think that is because I learned to crochet first.
> 
> Keep trying. I'll bet that by Thanksgiving weekend, you will be able to turn out very nice even squares.


Ditto


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey, if you are just starting, I don't think this looks bad at all! Be patient with yourself... :thumbup:


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't give up... it's your first attempt and it looks great. I found that my tension at cast on was tighter than the bind off. Now I use a knitted cast on which I find easier and my tension is much better throughout. Keep practicing, you can do it!


----------



## djf5130 (Oct 14, 2011)

Be patient w/yourself, my dear. Not one expert was an expert in the beginning. Keep at it....it's good for the brain to learn new skills. Welcome to the wonderful world of knitting. A great and warm community is waiting to give you support and encouragement. Donna


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

You are having to teach your hands, not your brain except indirectly. There are many things going on at once and to learn all of these things and how to cooridinate them takes practice, more practice and even more. Everyone who has learned to knit has gone through exactly the same thing. Some people learn more quickly than others. I learned much more slowly than others. I never did learn how to apply tension to the yarn with my fingers, I just let it dangle, but I can still knit quite effectively. I use wooden/bamboo needles because I knit so loosely as a result. Just do what's most comfortable or makes the most sense to/for you!
This forum will help you with questions but also, it will inspire you with the lovely knit items that people post photos of. You'll see patterns you would never have thought of using if you hadn't seen a photo of the finished item. Who would ever have thought of a Dead Fish hat or a Dead Flamingo scarf, ruffly scarves from yarn that forms ruffles as you knit it? The ruffly scarves are easy peasy knits of about 8 stitches and all you do is knit, knit, knit! 
Someone altered a neck warmer into a capelet and it was gorgeous. I'd never have thought of it if someone on the forum hadn't posted a photo hers. It's gorgeous! 
A child's shrug made from a gorgeous yarn, then finished off with a beautiful edging was just posted and it's a beautiful item. There are adult patterns just like it that only need to have the edging attached. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-42376-1.html 
Once you figure out how the pattern is constructed, it's actually a quick and easy pattern, except for the crocheted edging.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

There are many ways to cast on. The way i learned was the knitted cast on. This is supposed to be a link to it, but it won't turn blue. (Jessica-Jean where are you!) You already know how to knit so, instead of putting the new stitch onto your right hand needle (howcome knitting starts with a "k" and needle doesn't ?) you put it back on the left. I bet the first time you drove a car you didn't do it perfectly either.

Watch the video. Freeze frame it when you want to do what they just showed you, fast forward when you got that part and play it so often that you feel that you are probably related to the narrator.

It turned blue!


----------



## Sanderzone (Apr 22, 2011)

Do not give up. I went on YouTube several times to find a cast off that worked for me. and a cast on, and a garder stitch, and everything else I need to see. You work along with the video. I still knit to tight. Your's looks pretty good to me too. PRACTICE MAKES PERFECT. Really!!


----------



## rjfournet (Jan 17, 2011)

What type of needles are you using and what method of cast on are you using. I like using the bamboo needles they allow me to have a little more control over the piece while i'm knitting.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

I agree with country bumpkin! don't give up, or get discouraged! we've all been there!

Keep posting pix so we can see your progress, you're gonna do great!


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

pinkrose1969 said:


> What am I doing wrong used 8 needle 4 worsted yarn. casting on is so loose and at the top I guess I missed a stitch really I do not think I am made out for knitting. I am trying though.


Your attempt looks much better than my first attempt. Have patience, there are MANY people on this forum that can help you.
Johnna


----------



## christelw (Nov 14, 2011)

I agree with all below. Your knitting looks great for a beginner. You should have seen mine when I began. Like everybody else said, you're too hard on your self, relax and cary on. You'll be a good knitter as your beginners patch look really good.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Johnna! Is that your horse? I used to have horses - lost my TB last year at age 28. I was a hunter/jumper. Nice to meet a "horsey-knitter"!


----------



## djean0377 (Nov 9, 2011)

Amen to that


----------



## Julie M (Nov 8, 2011)

There are whole bunches of methods for casting on and casting off, each with its own characteristics. If want your cast-on edge to be less loopy, try the cable cast-on. If your bind-off seems too tight, try the Icelandic cast-off, which is much stretchier than the more usual one. That way, even if it seems too tight when you do it, it has enough stretch so that when you block your piece, you can stretch the last row so that it's wide enough to match the rest of the piece.

People think knitting is simple, and doing it really is, but there are all kinds of things to learn about it. Fortunately Google and YouTube help a lot. Best way is to ID your problem(s) and then go looking for solutions. There are some really good beginners' books too.

If you can wiggle just a few of your fingers, you can do it. After all, if grade school kids can do it, so can you. For sure.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

I used to cast off so tightly that I now sew off my knitting. No more tight cast offs! I use EZ's method.


----------



## jhante (Nov 3, 2011)

I think your knitting looks great for a beginner. It really takes practice to keep your tension just right. It also takes practice to not drop or add stitches accidentally, and even experienced knitters have to correct their work. Keep at it, don't give up.


----------



## grammajen (Mar 22, 2011)

Don't give up!!! Your knitting looks great, tension is just the hardest part about knitting. There are many different kinds of cast on methods, and also many different ways to cast off. Some of the super stretchy cast offs are great for "tight knitters". You really should learn several ways to do them both anyway. I use different methods of both depending on what I am knitting. Stick with it, you are doing a great job!!


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

It just takes time and pratice. I started knitting about 9 mounths ago. At first it was really hard,but after awhile it just gets easyer.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

You're doing great! 
Like someone else said, it helps to do a project. I teach people to knit on a dishcloth because it doesn't matter how many mistakes you make you do not have to take them out and it will still work for washing dishes. Usually after a couple of dishcloths you're more relaxed and have the stitch down well enough that you have a consistant tension. 
God bless you in your efforts to develop a wonderful, fulfilling skill!!


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

saingxmom said:


> Johnna! Is that your horse? I used to have horses - lost my TB last year at age 28. I was a hunter/jumper. Nice to meet a "horsey-knitter"!


Yes, Greycee and Mac are our hunter/jumpers. Mac is a grand champ in 4H and Greycee is off the track, she will jump anything. The first photo is Greycee and the second is Mac.
Johnna


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

You need practice.


pinkrose1969 said:


> What do I need to do to make my tension right. Casting off was sooooo hard I think I knitted too tight this time.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

kayrein said:


> It looks pretty tidy to me. I think you are being too hard on yourself!
> I cast off too tightly too. All you have to do to fix that is cast off with one size larger needle...meaning, if you have been knitting with size 8, cast off with a size 9 needle. I do that all of the time and my cast off is usually just right.
> Keep on knitting!


I've never done that - thanks for the tip.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

It actually looks very good for a beginner. I tried to teach someone to knit last week, and her first attempt was a WHOLE lot worse!


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

It actually looks very good for a beginner. I tried to teach someone to knit last week, and her first attempt was a WHOLE lot worse!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

looks good to me, and I have been knitting for many years. No one says you have to knit a garment right off. I knit with the same ball of yarn for a really long time, it was all I had. I would knit it up, take it out, knit it and take it out. Then out of the blue my mom give me another small ball of yarn, so I kept that worked up piece, but now I have no idea what happened to it. Keep practicing and you will get to where it looks great to you, then you will be on your way with scarfs, gloves, hats, and sweaters. Once you learn those two stitches the rest is all vairiations of them. There is little more rewarding and relaxing than knitting. You really are doing very good.


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

What ever you do. DON'T GIVE UP. Hang in there and you will surprise yourself. I knit my cast on stitches. They do better that way. Good luck, we are here for you.


----------



## hania (Sep 30, 2011)

Practice, practice. practice. Try using a crochet hook and slip stitch off your work. Sometimes I can control the tension easier this way. Anybody else hooks their way off the needle? LOL


----------



## ncurles (Apr 18, 2011)

Don't give up. I still struggle all the time with the right tension, etc...am I too loose of a knitter, or too tight. What size needles do I need to use to get the look/feel of what I'm doing. Keep playing with it, and it'll come....it'll just take some time. 
I like the look of what you have so far.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Can you knit a garter stitch scarf? That would give you the practice that you need and when you finish you would have a warm scarf.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

I think you're doing fine for a newbie! Remember, every skill needs some practice before you're really good at it. 
I've been knitting since Moses was a child, but I sometimes need to cast off with a needle 1 size larger.
I think that if you stick with us here on KP, you'll discover that there are a Lot of "right ways" to do things, so if you need to use a different needle, that's right!
There are different ways to cast on. If you have a hard time with the tension using one method, check YouTube and try another. If you want to knit and find it enjoyable, you're cut out for it!


----------



## Quilter Girl (Apr 23, 2011)

This looks just like my first attempts at knitting. Did you notice I said "attempts"? It took me several tries to finally get it semi-right. My first real workable knitting was a rectangle of Lion Brand Chenille. It finally worked up into a reasonable shape and I turned it into a pillow!
Keep trying-we all did this too! That is the beauty of this Forum we are all there with you to support you and let you know that you are doing just fine! Practice really does make perfect!


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

I agree with everyone here, keep at it, don't be too hard on yourself and KEEP AT IT!!! We have all been there....


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

pinkrose1969 said:


> What am I doing wrong used 8 needle 4 worsted yarn. casting on is so loose and at the top I guess I missed a stitch really I do not think I am made out for knitting. I am trying though.


It looks pretty good to me--especially for a beginner! :-D Try casting off with a slightly larger needle---perhaps a USA size 9 or 10. That should solve the problem. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

When I cast on (continental/long tail), I usually use the tip of the other needle to tighten the stitches - snug them up to the needle after I've cast on 5 or 10 - tighten, cast on - tighten, cast on.

If your cast on stitches are too tight, loosen them slightly by putting the right needle straight into the stitch -- right to left -- on the left needle and push down a little bit. Then remove needle and insert for next stitch.


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

Cheryl_K said:


> I agree. Don't give up! When I first started knitting, everything I made came out huge. I had to go down two needle sizes to get the gauge right. Knitting is one of those things you get a feel for the more you do it. Also, no two people knit exactly alike, that's what's so cool about it.


This is very important statement no 2 people knit the same way so if someone says you are doing it wrong ignore it I almost quit after I was told that and was very hurt and then a very nice Lady told me as long as you get the gauge and it looks good dont worry about it and now i have 2 sweaters done and a bunch of hats scarves ect.. DON'T GIVE UP


----------



## yinn2yang (Mar 3, 2011)

i've done the same thing many many time in the be gaining
i too must have miss that part in class
here is the rule
always slip the first stitch purl wise and knit the last
also once you have slipped any stitch (except cables) just give the yarn a little tug... not hard just a little....
these two little tricks made a big difference... my tension was even throughout and both of my side stitches looked great...
fyi i didn't find this out for almost a year after i started knitting...
if you don't want your projects to curl up on you just put an edge of 3-5 grater stitches (knit both sides)... i do a lot of strip afghan, washcloths and scarf and this corrected my problem hope this helps


----------



## troi (Sep 1, 2011)

pinkrose1969 said:


> What am I doing wrong used 8 needle 4 worsted yarn. casting on is so loose and at the top I guess I missed a stitch really I do not think I am made out for knitting. I am trying though.


Looks great to me. I see the problem but a bit of practice will take care of that kind of thing soon enought. You'll find that as you get more familiar with the whole process you pay attention to different aspects and things will begin to look or feel "off" before you get too far.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

You have made a better job than my daughter in law, she left holes in her knitting. So well done for your first attempt. You might like to try casting on with the long tail method or thumb method, both are very similar and gives a tighter tension


----------



## marymal (May 9, 2011)

Don't be so hard on yourself, i am learning to crochet & feel the same way, i am always looking at my mistakes but know if i keep practicing it will get better. You are doing fine.


----------



## lowen (Nov 15, 2011)

After you cast on try knitting into the back of the stitch for your 1st row. It makes it tighter also stops the knitting from curling over.
This is what i have found.


----------



## Tessie (Jul 29, 2011)

pinkrose1969 said:


> What am I doing wrong used 8 needle 4 worsted yarn. casting on is so loose and at the top I guess I missed a stitch really I do not think I am made out for knitting. I am trying though.


Go to you tube and look at the methods of cast on by Knit Pick they have a cast on metod that is so easy. You wrap the yarn around your thumb. These little videos will help you so much. I think your knitting is very good.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

bjgrey39 said:


> I knit on my cast on row and that makes it a much neater row. If you are doing the other kind of cast on where you just loop it on (not sure of the proper term) I find it too loose.


Yes that is what I do I think it is called the gun method or so that is the term used in the video.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks guys I am going to try again tonight maybe I should try a new cast on method where I think my way is easy I just do not think it is helping my knitting efforts.


----------



## janiem (Sep 23, 2011)

The only problem with your knitting is the baggy sts at the bottom. We all get this when learning- its all in the casting on. All you need to do is put the first two sts on the needle and as to the rest, insert your needle in between the stitch rather than through the last one. Hence, no baggy bottom. I always cast on this way, I think its called cable cast on and you will probably find it on You Tube if my description is not too clear.

Dont give up, you can do it.


----------



## janiem (Sep 23, 2011)

Nothing wrong with your first attempts except the baggy bottom. 
Try the cable method of casting on which is inserting the needle to make the new stitch in between stitches rather than into the last stitch. I have been using this method for yearrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrs and it is much tidier and easier. If you look at You Tube under cable cast on it will show you how to do it.

Once you have cracked that, there will be no stopping you. :lol:


----------



## janiem (Sep 23, 2011)

Sorry, I thought I'd lost the first message so did another one. Not as good on this computer as I thought I was.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Your swatch looks pretty good to me! I have always knitted loosely and it may be because I was taught to knit on circular needles that were plastic so the yarn did not slip as easily and also the yarn would not come off the needles easily because they were not sticking out to the side. Anyway, I stuck with the knitting and am glad I did. There are days when I wonder, "Why do I do this to myself?" as I take things apart and struggle sewing sweaters together.....but persevere! The rewards out-weigh the struggles! 

I did not read all the suggestions so I'm hoping this is not redundant.... Please know we want you to succeed and there are so many wonderful knitters here that can help you do just that!

Hugs, g


----------



## Stephie (Sep 24, 2011)

Check your cast on method. It looks like you used the "wrap & go" method. If you use the "knit into the same stich" method, your cast on will be more solid. 

Put a slip knot on your left needle. Insert right needle into that stitch and pick up yarn (as to knit). Bring that stitch up and put back on the left needle. Repeat until the required number of stitches are cast on.

If you are just beginning, you might want to watch some of the videos on Knit-Piks. They have many helpful hints. Personally, I prefer the Continental style, but you can decide which style is best suited to you.


----------



## whiteyarn (Nov 15, 2011)

check your PM as I have sent you instruction and I hope this will help you out.


----------



## christelw (Nov 14, 2011)

What is worsted yarn?


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

gk said:


> Your swatch looks pretty good to me! I have always knitted loosely and it may be because I was taught to knit on circular needles that were plastic so the yarn did not slip as easily and also the yarn would not come off the needles easily because they were not sticking out to the side. Anyway, I stuck with the knitting and am glad I did. There are days when I wonder, "Why do I do this to myself?" as I take things apart and struggle sewing sweaters together.....but persevere! The rewards out-weigh the struggles!
> 
> I did not read all the suggestions so I'm hoping this is not redundant.... Please know we want you to succeed and there are so many wonderful knitters here that can help you do just that!
> 
> Hugs, g


I know you want to succeeded! You rock!


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hang in there. Like others have said, any new skill gets easier with practice. I think your swatch looks good. I can't tell from the photo what type of yarn you used, but I would encourage you to use a nice wool worsted to practice. When I started taking classes, our instructor requested everyone begin with wool as it is so much more forgiving and easier to use than the synthetics or even other natural fibers like cotton or linen. I found bamboo needles to help with dropped stitches. I still use bamboo double points for the crown of caps - my fancy metals needles fall out when I get down to 4 or 5 stitches. Bamboo ones stay put. DJ, Atlanta


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Some people knit into the back ofthestitch onthe first row to give a neat edge, but doing it my way gives the neat edge straight away. My mum taught me to cast on as she had been shown by an older lady. Make your first loop in the wool so that the long e nd can tighten the loop. Put your righthand needle into the loop and make the second stitch by wrapping the wool round the needle and pulling through. Slip this on to the lefthand needle. You should now have two stitches on the lefthand needle. From then on slide your righthand needle BETWEEN the loops (not through the loop), draw the wool through and twisting the loop slip it onto your lefthand needle. This gives a very neat and firm edge. I am sure if you keep practicing you will be a great knitter. As others have said, that didn't look at all bad for a first attempt.


----------



## christelw (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello knitters

I suppose my question read a bit rude, so here I go again My native language is German and I don't understand many if any abbreviations or some words, could someone explain to me what "worsted" wool is? And I nearly replied to Whiteyarn's message from the 15th as I thought it was for me. I don't understand the abbreviation "PM" (in check your "PM"). Thanks for your help.
Christel


----------



## Stephie (Sep 24, 2011)

christelw said:


> Hello knitters
> 
> I suppose my question read a bit rude, so here I go again My native language is German and I don't understand many if any abbreviations or some words, could someone explain to me what "worsted" wool is? And I nearly replied to Whiteyarn's message from the 15th as I thought it was for me. I don't understand the abbreviation "PM" (in check your "PM"). Thanks for your help.
> Christel


I believe PM means "privet message" which one can do by clicking on our screenname.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Worsted is a bulkier, usually acrylic yarn used here in USA, I think like maybe your 8 ply, would have too check a conversion chart to be sure.
If you see "Private Messages" at the top of page highlighted in yellow, it means someone has PM'ed you a message. Click on the highlighted item and you can read what someone wrote to you, no one else sees these messages as they are Private Messages (PM). To send one to someone, click on their name above their avatar (picture) and then click on PM in their information page and send them a message. Hope this helps explain it for you....Della


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

christelw said:


> Hello knitters
> 
> I suppose my question read a bit rude, so here I go again My native language is German and I don't understand many if any abbreviations or some words, could someone explain to me what "worsted" wool is? And I nearly replied to Whiteyarn's message from the 15th as I thought it was for me. I don't understand the abbreviation "PM" (in check your "PM"). Thanks for your help.
> Christel


Hi Christel. 
Worsted weight is designated as yarn weight #4. It is of medium thickness and generally would knnit up at an average of 2-3 stitches per centimeter on size 4.5 to 5.5 mm. needles, give or take for individual variations. The PM to check means "private message". Hope this helps!


----------



## Davidann (Jun 15, 2011)

Knitting like anything else just takes practice. Don't rip this out and don' throw it away...continue either practicing on this piece or start a new project like a scarf or something that has a goal. It looks good for your first try and I always tell my students that patience is the key! If after trying you decide knitting isn't for you then maybe crocheting or try the Knifty knitter.


----------



## Stacey Slanga (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello Crystel,

Worsted wool is a heavier yarn; it is usually used for afghans, baby blankets, even sweaters. There are the following yarn weights: lace, sport, DK, worsted and bulky. if you go to the RAVELRY website, you can see examples of each one and what can be knitted from each yarn weight.

Regarding the notation PM, this means you need to place a marker after you have knit the last stitch, as an example if your directions say K10, PM - you would then place a marker after the 10th stitch and before the 11th stitch. Hope these explanations help. Stacey


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Is this a streatchy cast on?



Mum7 said:


> Some people knit into the back ofthestitch onthe first row to give a neat edge, but doing it my way gives the neat edge straight away. My mum taught me to cast on as she had been shown by an older lady. Make your first loop in the wool so that the long e nd can tighten the loop. Put your righthand needle into the loop and make the second stitch by wrapping the wool round the needle and pulling through. Slip this on to the lefthand needle. You should now have two stitches on the lefthand needle. From then on slide your righthand needle BETWEEN the loops (not through the loop), draw the wool through and twisting the loop slip it onto your lefthand needle. This gives a very neat and firm edge. I am sure if you keep practicing you will be a great knitter. As others have said, that didn't look at all bad for a first attempt.


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

This is a firm cast on, an very neat.


----------



## GemmaQ10 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

